# Living in Portugal Working in UK



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

My wife is retired and I am still working

We plan to move to the Algarve later this year

I intend to work 4 days in the UK and spend 3 days in the Algarve

I work for my own Ltd company

We would appreciate any help and advice from people who have done the same


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Recent post on similar subject, as you intend to spend* longer* in UK than Portugal, then your easiest option is to retain your UK Residency, and not break the Portuguese rules on Residency and tax status.

Which are less than 183 days in any 12 month period and that your home here is *not *deemed to be your primary residence.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...owner-england-becoming-resident-portugal.html


----------



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Many thanks Canoeman.

Have you come across any problems with one partner being resident and the other not?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We did it for a while, UK's not really a problem as HMRC are more than happy to keep you as a tax Resident, it's making sure that Portuguese Financas don't decide your a Tax Resident, the 183 days is easy enough to prove, it's the primary residence that becomes the issue, we where able to get round this because of UK ownership, rates, utilities and everything else in a sole name, to UK address, but a few years ago now.
As one was Resident and the other not, we also did not claim the IMT concession, as that is only for Residents


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry just realized I typed IMT meant* IMI *(rates)


----------

